# Preparation for new babies



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

alright when the day comes I have RB eggs in my tank what do I need - I've heard syphon them up and transplant to a smaller tank with the same water as the large tank - so heres the question anyone with experience raising babies - what would you buy from the LFS to get going. just a quick list of necessary items


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

heater filter air tube, and food for them


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

what kinda filter I've heard something about a sponge filter? whats that hows it work


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah sponge filter is best. sorry i never had one so i dont really know how it works. google it.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

use yahoo































































:fvrfvfefef: hey theirs my pill


----------

